
How to Create an Effective Mobile App with Great User Retention Rate - SimbirSoft
https://medium.com/simbirsoft/how-to-create-an-effective-mobile-app-with-great-user-retention-rate-9b27038186fb
======
mikece
If you can save someone a significant amount of time or hassle your app will
work. A great example of this is the Sam's Club app: as you shop you can scan
the barcodes of the products you're buying and then make the purchase right on
your phone which presents a QR code for the cart-checker at the door to scan
to verify you're not stealing. This app allows the shopper to skip the check-
out line, which saves time. Any app which speeds up a slow process you have to
do repeatedly is likely to be a winner.

